# Ageing population



## d101 (14 August 2013)

Which sectors/areas of the economy are likely to become more important as Australia ages (beyond healthcare)?


----------



## bigheadache (15 August 2013)

off the top of my head

Retirement accomodation and nursing homes
Financial services (bigger pot of super to go round)


----------



## sydboy007 (15 August 2013)

Maybe the business that support the grey nomads roaming around Australia.

Could be the higher end caravan / campervan companies are benefiting from the extra leisure time.

I think the building industry will go through a form of adjustment.  The boomer cohort is HUGE, so as they change preferences for housing the companies that are able to supply what the boomers want will win out.

Possibly domestic service companies might start to grow too.  I think by 2030 ish we will have nearly double the currently level of over 65s.  A lot of them will want to stay in their own homes for as long as they can, but will need help with day to day chores as they get older, so companies that provide cleaning services or help getting dressed and getting out and about may have good growth potential.


----------



## medicowallet (15 August 2013)

d101 said:


> Which sectors/areas of the economy are likely to become more important as Australia ages (beyond healthcare)?




Things that HCW invest in.... Perhaps Lexus?

I also heard it on the grapevine that mothballs could be on the up and up.

MW


----------



## pixel (15 August 2013)

Home security systems - given how "easy targets" the elderly are becoming for home invaders.
Retirement Homes with fully-serviced apartments and strata setup.
Builders specialising in granny flat extensions.
Guided Tour Operators, Cruise Ship Operators.
Scooters (I keep a holding in VMT)

But I'm sceptical about domestic services - there's probably not enough incentive for an able-bodied Gen-Y to do a good-enough job that pleases a grumpy old man or woman.


----------



## johenmo (17 August 2013)

pixel said:


> But I'm sceptical about domestic services - there's probably not enough incentive for an able-bodied Gen-Y to do a good-enough job that pleases a grumpy old man or woman.




Work for the dole?  would have to be thought through and I wonder how many would fail a police check?


----------



## Julia (17 August 2013)

johenmo said:


> Work for the dole?  would have to be thought through and I wonder how many would fail a police check?



Do you mean for unemployed on work for the dole programs to be deployed to help the elderly in their homes?  I can think of many reasons why this is an awful suggestion.


----------



## johenmo (18 August 2013)

Julia said:


> Do you mean for unemployed on work for the dole programs to be deployed to help the elderly in their homes?  I can think of many reasons why this is an awful suggestion.




I do.  And I don't think it would work in their homes.  Maybe outside the homes - gardens etc - but I expect the cost to supervise etc would be too much.  Scrub this idea!!


----------



## sydboy007 (18 August 2013)

johenmo said:


> I do.  And I don't think it would work in their homes.  Maybe outside the homes - gardens etc - but I expect the cost to supervise etc would be too much.  Scrub this idea!!




We'd be better off finding the ones who have some get up and go and subsidising them through TAFE.  With most of the states increasing the cost of TAFE I really don't know where the next generation of tradies is going to come from.

I know it's orthodox theory these days fro Governments to get out of running business, but the old state and federal run companies like Telecom and the utlities used to churn out the apprentices.  They'd hang around in the public sector for a while and then a good proportion of them would head out into the private sector.

These days the private sector moans about the skills shortages in many industries, but they'd all much rather bid up the price of the small talent pool available than actually put the effort into increasing the skilled workforce.


----------



## burglar (19 August 2013)

Julia said:


> Do you mean for unemployed on work for the dole programs to be deployed to help the elderly in their homes?  I can think of many reasons why this is an awful suggestion.




It already happens! 
Not deployed, as such, but volunteers with "authorized organisations" 
such as Meals on Wheels and Council programs.

A police check means nothing!
For a start you can pass a police check by never having been caught.
You can pass a police check by being good ... until the opportune moment.

Furthermore, a paedophile could get a position in a school, 
despite not passing a police check!

Happened recently in a western suburbs school in sedate South Australia!


----------



## Bill M (19 August 2013)

Definitely over 50's housing in secure communities. By that I mean smaller houses in well manged resorts that do not have kids running around all day. Quiet affordable accommodation that isn't over populated by those that are incapacitated already. Believe it or not there isn't that much of that style around.


----------



## Country Lad (14 September 2013)

Bill M said:


> Definitely over 50's housing in secure communities.




A  look at INA may be worthwhile.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## LockNLoad (14 June 2014)

Here is an article on ageing population and an investment idea:

http://www.prospective-investments.com/how-to-play-one-of-the-biggest-global-trends/


----------



## noirua (8 March 2021)

Spicy Foods​Some like it hot … and some can’t take the heat. Spicy food makes your blood vessels swell and even break, leading to purple marks on your face. If you have rosacea -- common in women after menopause -- the heat from spice can trigger a flare-up. It also raises your body temperature, so you sweat to cool back down. When sweat mixes with the bacteria on your skin, it can cause breakouts and blotches.








						These Foods Make You Look Older
					

Your skin is the largest organ in your body, and everything you eat affects it. These foods do more harm than good and add years to your body inside and out.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 March 2021)

Country Lad said:


> A  look at INA may be worthwhile.



and so it came to pass.

XAO , with INA and LIC , over 10 years


----------

